# Box Elder



## myingling (Feb 4, 2014)

BURL Pot ran this one thur the stabilizer and give it a little color
Stabilized box elder burl dyed stabilized copper slate ,,matching striker

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## RW Mackey (Feb 4, 2014)

Yikes, I like it. Must be the week of the Burl......

Roy


----------



## ghost1066 (Feb 4, 2014)

Love it Mike. One of these days I am going to get a blank or two from you that is stabilized you always have such cool stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Feb 4, 2014)

was that from the xmas junk (i mean treasure) box cl

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 4, 2014)

Cliff yes it was and wanted to put that in my post forgot ,,,, That' was a realy nice picec that had the eyes all thur it realy hard to pick them up in pics and was realy white that's way I put little color to it to try get them pop a bit,,,, Got any more LOL


----------



## myingling (Feb 4, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> Love it Mike. One of these days I am going to get a blank or two from you that is stabilized you always have such cool stuff.


 

Tommy get hooked up with jon on the stabilizing material its the best thing I ever did ,,,,,starting stabilizing makes lots of woods turnable into calls that other wise would be tuff turning ,,, and its farly cheap just got to shop for cheap wood I don't or will not pay crazy prices for a wood


----------



## TMAC (Feb 4, 2014)

Mike is that a carbon striker or acrylic. If carbon where did you get it? Great looking call as usual.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm impressed too. Very nice.


----------



## ghost1066 (Feb 4, 2014)

myingling said:


> Tommy get hooked up with jon on the stabilizing material its the best thing I ever did ,,,,,starting stabilizing makes lots of woods turnable into calls that other wise would be tuff turning ,,, and its farly cheap just got to shop for cheap wood I don't or will not pay crazy prices for a wood


Thanks I will look into that. I have piles of wood here that is too soft to use but has great color or grain. I get tired of tripping over it in the shop or digging through it in the kilns.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 4, 2014)

Great job Mike.

Ray


----------

